# Silly question...Premade handles



## Mike Davis (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been searching the interwebs but i find nothing concerning premade d handles.I just want one for reference so i can make some custom ones. any ideas folks?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 15, 2011)

Bam!

You could also ask some of the guys here who do rehandle work. I'm sure they have some old ones laying around. Or next time they replace one, save it for you before it hits the garbage.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 15, 2011)

Good idea Johnny! 

Mike, I've got a few used ones to chose from. Shoot me your address and what size you'd like to see and I'll hook you up.


----------



## mhenry (Nov 15, 2011)

Mike, I have a 5 gallon bucket full of scrap handles


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 15, 2011)

mhenry said:


> Mike, I have a 5 gallon bucket full of scrap handles


 
Yeah, "scrap" handles. :lol2:


----------



## Mike Davis (Nov 15, 2011)

I think i just need to get a few....Maybe in the 130-150 range...I think after handling one, i would mind having a few in my kitchen, and maybe for future offerings. Not sure but i think a 140-150 is a standard 240 gyuto size? Not sure.....I have a 135 petty i made with a 130 handle on it...I like it quite well, but not sure if there is a standard....?


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 16, 2011)

I can't see any standard, huge differences between makers. But that's the fun of custom work, you can do whatever you and the customer agree on. I have my own personal rules of thumb, but there is quite a bit of flexibility. I find the really small knives to be the most difficult to match a handle to, around 145mm for a 240 and maybe a little longer for a 270 sounds about right in most cases.

Stefan


----------

